# General > Upcoming Events >  Toby shoot details 2018

## Harryg

@Gibo's secretary here. 

Meet and greet at the Kurow Holiday park  Friday 9th November. BBQ dinner 
Saturday 10th. is the day of the shoot. exact time still to be decided
Clean up Sunday 11th 

The Ac details are 
Ac name H Gibson
Ac number is 38 9011 032357806
please use your forum name as ID 
cost is $50.00 this will cover the cost of meals and sundries


Accommodation is at your own cost
Kurow holiday park ask for Theo or Diane Curtis
03 4360725
0800 142 649 

Meals will be provided for the weekend at the holiday park from Fri night until Sunday morning. it won't be anything fancy, be similar to what we do at the big bore shoot. no special needs will be catered for

There will be an auction held on the Sat night at the
https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....auction-42252/
Hope that all @Gibo wanted ?

----------


## Gibo

Legend. I will bring you some Waikato Harry  :Wink:

----------


## Gibo

Hope all you South Islanders are getting involved.

----------


## Smiddy

Just paid my $50,  booked in at the holiday park 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

yea im in and paid

----------


## Preacher

Have paid rego already but a recent development will mean I can no longer attend (operations I have been waiting on for +3 years). 
 @Harryg put my $50 to some good use.   Maybe a rubber "member" screwed into a plaque for the best dick shot?

----------


## Harryg

Thanks @Preacher I'm sure we will find a good use for it

----------


## Preacher

And yes I am quite gutted as I was wondering what you all are like in the real world.  However there is always next year.  Speaking of which I will be putting feelers out to secure a site central north island if nobody else is already planning anything?

----------


## Rushy

> Legend. I will bring you some Waikato Harry


Cue music

Well there's a little Rushy waitin' at the counter of a corner shop
He's been waitin' down there, waitin' half the day
They never ever seem to have the time
He gets pushed around, knocked to the ground
He gets to his feet and he says
"WHAT ABOUT ME Gibo, IT ISN'T FAIR.

----------


## gadgetman

> Cue music
> 
> Well there's a little Rushy waitin' at the counter of a corner shop
> He's been waitin' down there, waitin' half the day
> They never ever seem to have the time
> He gets pushed around, knocked to the ground
> He gets to his feet and he says
> "WHAT ABOUT ME Gibo, IT ISN'T FAIR.


I say @Rushy, that is good. One of my favourite tunes from the wrong side of the ditch.

----------


## Gibo

Meh.......old people

----------


## gadgetman

@Rushy, might need to find that rusty knife I didn't bring last year.

----------


## Harryg

> Cue music
> 
> Well there's a little Rushy waitin' at the counter of a corner shop
> He's been waitin' down there, waitin' half the day
> They never ever seem to have the time
> He gets pushed around, knocked to the ground
> He gets to his feet and he says
> "WHAT ABOUT ME Gibo, IT ISN'T FAIR.


It'll be ok @Rushy. I'll share

----------


## Rushy

> It'll be ok @Rushy. I'll share


You are a good man Harry.  Curried eggs and Waikato, now there's a combination to clear the dunnies in the morning.

----------


## 30calterry

Still a few spots ? Ill put $ in tommorow  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Get in there big fulla :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sarvo

Can someone explain more detail about this Toby Memorial shoot
Obviously in memory of Toby??

Last year for memory I think there were Donations for prizes ?
I have a few items (no - not Swaro or Leica Geovids :-))  that I would like to donate into the Forum to give something back - a bit more than the monthly Commercial advertising Fee

So some brief info on its origin and someone to talk to Re donation sending or collection from Marlborough.

----------


## Max Headroom

> Curried eggs and Waikato, now there's a combination to clear the dunnies in the morning.


I'm guessing there'll be absolutely no smoking afterwards.

----------


## Sarvo

Tried Editing above but to late


EDIT
OK
Have found 2015 Threads above 

Trying to find out when the shoot is and also if someone can direct me to whom to send items to for prizes

----------


## Gibo

Hi mate, have a re read of the first post from Harry, has all the where and when. 

You should just come an attend mate.

----------


## 30calterry

Thanks Gibo Ill do it today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cordite

I'd like to to too.  $50 Paid.

Spot my stringy avatars:

----------


## Angus_A

Paid for myself and my good friend Mike who is visiting from the USA.
Still happy to assist with catering if help is needed.

----------


## Angus_A

Just got my time off approved, can't wait to see you all there! 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## miketheyank

Can't wait to meet all you wholesome dudes and dudettes!

----------


## Gibo

> Can't wait to meet all you wholesome dudes and dudettes!



Um, not sure where you're going but that sounds like a different place  :Grin:

----------


## Preacher

Fuck I am gutted I can't make it but still turning screws for CNI next year.

----------


## Rushy

> Um, not sure where you're going but that sounds like a different place


I reckon.  It is the annual gathering of the biggest bunch of reprobates this country ever sees in one place.

----------


## Savage1

I've got a car going from CHCH to the shoot on the Friday and returning on the Sunday if anyone needs a ride.

----------


## miketheyank

> I reckon.  It is the annual gathering of the biggest bunch of reprobates this country ever sees in one place.




It's a term I use for good people  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## deepsouthaussie

Pissed Off can't make it...Rostered on to work and no one wants to work the days for me  

Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cordite

@deepsouthaussie

How about... on Thursday afternoon offer someone to do this coming weekend... if they'll only do something for you, on a weekend still far, far away in a distant galaxy...  he heh.

----------


## deepsouthaussie

> @deepsouthaussie
> 
> How about... on Thursday afternoon offer someone to do this coming weekend... if they'll only do something for you, on a weekend still far, far away in a distant galaxy...  he heh.


I've covered a few people already I the hope. They'd be willing to return the favor.  Time will tell. Still a little optimistic I will get someone.  Just would like to get it locked in! 

Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Apply for leave, not your job to find cover

----------


## deepsouthaussie

> Apply for leave, not your job to find cover


Have tried but not one to leave my team in the shit. 

Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mathias

This time next month guys.....it's coming around fast. Looking forward to the gathering and talking shit instead of typing it  :Grin:

----------


## Cordite

> This time next month guys.....it's coming around fast. Looking forward to the gathering *and talking shit instead of typing it*


That cracked me up.

----------


## veitnamcam

Anyone need a ride from Nelson?
 @Pengy maybe? @mikee?

----------


## Pengy

> Anyone need a ride from Nelson?
>  @Pengy maybe? @mikee?


Will let you know

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Will let you know


Be good to catch up Pengy  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## BRADS

@Harryg what's the numbers at attending?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Shootm

> @Harryg what's the numbers at attending?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Was wondering the same mate

----------


## Harryg

Hi Guys we have 30 guys that have payed, there's a couple that have pulled out and I am sure there will be a few extra's coming along everybody will be welcome
If you want I could put up the names of those who have payed

----------


## 223nut

Offer of a lift from the south.... Plans changed again and I now have wheels whilst there. Pm if interested to sort out details

----------


## 199p

Come on you south islanders get ya gauze out of ya pockets

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## 223nut

> Come on you south islanders get ya gauze out of ya pockets
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


If someone if keen to attend and can't find the funds (honest reason) put forward your case and i'l consider paying an extra entry fee

----------


## Rushy

Looks like Gibo called it correctly several months back and there'll be more of us from north of the gap than from the mainland.  What was the penalty again Gibo?

----------


## BRADS

> Looks like Gibo called it correctly several months back and there'll be more of us from north of the gap than from the mainland.  What was the penalty again Gibo?


It's pretty normal with these things in my experience Rushy, go have a look at the other thread of Harry's with all the empty promises of attendance and deer etc.
Those that do make it will be there for the right reasons and have a great weekend !

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> It's pretty normal with these things in my experience Rushy, go have a look at the other thread of Harry's with all the empty promises of attendance and deer etc.
> Those that do make it will be there for the right reasons and have a great weekend !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Looking forward to seeing you and the others that turn up to honour the young fellah's memory.  We'll have a beer and a chin wag for sure.

----------


## Harryg

For a bit of evening entertainment I have borrowed a few set of antlers for a $? donation you guys can guess the total Douglas score of the antlers the nearest the total score wins what ever gets put in the tin

----------


## Maca49

Geeze Toby, bloody auto correct! Or Toby giving me shit!

----------


## Maca49

The fellow it’s all about!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Looks like Gibo called it correctly several months back and there'll be more of us from north of the gap than from the mainland.  What was the penalty again Gibo?


Hardly surprising ,there is more of you pig islanders in that one shit hole Auckland than all of the mainland isnt there?
Dont you fellas get any ideas about immigrating either you all have to go back where you came from when its done and dusted, we are over full already.

----------


## Rushy

> Hardly surprising ,there is more of you pig islanders in that one shit hole Auckland than all of the mainland isnt there?
> Dont you fellas get any ideas about immigrating either you all have to go back where you came from when its done and dusted, we are over full already.


And here I was thinking about retiring to Nelson.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

I might have to be the Rushy welcoming party this year, both previous years Rushy has been awake at some ungodly hour to herald my arrival

----------


## mikee

> And here I was thinking about retiring to Nelson.


 @Rushy you could be welcome but are you a Gazillionare cause you would bloody need to be to pay the rates, according to my ex Auckland workmate they are way more expensive here than overseas in Auckland!!

----------


## veitnamcam

> And here I was thinking about retiring to Nelson.


So is everybody else....bloody great big old folk farms going up all over the place.

----------


## chainsaw

Sadly for me work has intervened to "rain on the party" and I'm now summoned to "trumpland" for ~ 2 weeks on business.  Buga ! was really looking forward to the shoot & catching up with folks.
I had offered a scope for the auction and that is still available if I can send down with some one or to some one.
Please let me know

----------


## southernman

Well, I am sitting in Vancouver waiting for NZ23 to take me to NZ for six weeks, still spots left and room at camp ground ?  
 Harry, I will be in touch after the weekend, once I've looked at flights to ChCh or Queenstown, and rental car, 
 Few long term members I am long overdue to have a beer with.

----------


## R93

> Well, I am sitting in Vancouver waiting for NZ23 to take me to NZ for six weeks, still spots left and room at camp ground ?  
>  Harry, I will be in touch after the weekend, once I've looked at flights to ChCh or Queenstown, and rental car, 
>  Few long term members I am long overdue to have a beer with.


That flight drags on when ya can't sleep. Snacks selection is pretty shit as well. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## chainsaw

> Sadly for me work has intervened to "rain on the party" and I'm now summoned to "trumpland" for ~ 2 weeks on business.  Buga ! was really looking forward to the shoot & catching up with folks.
> I had offered a scope for the auction and that is still available if I can send down with some one or to some one.
> Please let me know


Any one ?

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Any one ?


send it to me mate will pm address

----------


## chainsaw

thanks @Ryan_Songhurst  also have a knife I can throw in as well.  Pix of scope - fairly basic wee Burris

----------


## 40mm

> You are a good man Harry.  Curried eggs and Waikato, now there's a combination to clear the dunnies in the morning.


you will put the local plumber out of business with that kind of pipe un-blocking caustic waste

----------


## gadgetman

> you will put the local plumber out of business with that kind of pipe un-blocking caustic waste


It'll only be a short term problem. Even more work when the pipes melt.

----------


## PerazziSC3

Will be there Saturday

----------


## Mathias

@Harryg  2 more Mainlanders paid for today, my 2 Boys are attending as well.

----------


## southernman

Paid up, Mathias, you bring your 6x45 down ?

----------


## Mathias

> Paid up, Mathias, you bring your 6x45 down ?


I can do yeah. Never have too many guns aye 

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

----------


## southernman

> I can do yeah. Never have too many guns aye 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


You can, if your flying down, grrrr
Anyone from western North island, Taranaki would be perfect, driving down. want to bring an extra rifle down, I can fly back with it,
 I've got a rifle sold in Chch, that I am bring down with me.

----------


## Mathias

> You can, if your flying down, grrrr
> Anyone from western North island, Taranaki would be perfect, driving down. want to bring an extra rifle down, I can fly back with it,
>  I've got a rifle sold in Chch, that I am bring down with me.


Did you bring your 6x45 Cooper home form Canada?

----------


## southernman

> Did you bring your 6x45 Cooper home form Canada?


Yea, its in NZ, just loaded sum more ammo,
 I like to bring it down, only got room for one rifle, plus the one sold, and I intend to spend a couple days after the toby shoot, around Twizel, Fishing and rabbit hunting, so bringing either the .17 fireball or hornet, as much more suitable for small game.

----------


## outdoorlad

@Harryg do you need a hand setting up targets etc on Friday?

----------


## Harryg

> @Harryg do you need a hand setting up targets etc on Friday?


Thanks that would be good

----------


## 223nut

> Thanks that would be good


Let me know what time friday? Will be running off early Sunday morning

----------


## Steelisreal

Hi everyone,

For various reasons I haven't got organised to come down to the shoot tonight. If me and a mate (and maybe another) were to do the drive down from Chch at sparrow fart, how would it be best to meet up with everybody? Would we go straight to the property where the shoot is or come to the campground first?
 @Harryg and @Gibo - if we get our shit sorted to come to the shoot should we bring some cash or would a bank transfer be preferable?

Cheers, Marc  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Trout

Have a great weekend guys,started to snow abit around the Tekapo, Haka pass area this morning,probley wont lead to much.Bring the warm gear with you.

Hot barrels and shoot straight.


Trout

----------


## Harryg

> Hi everyone,
> 
> For various reasons I haven't got organised to come down to the shoot tonight. If me and a mate (and maybe another) were to do the drive down from Chch at sparrow fart, how would it be best to meet up with everybody? Would we go straight to the property where the shoot is or come to the campground first?
>  @Harryg and @Gibo - if we get our shit sorted to come to the shoot should we bring some cash or would a bank transfer be preferable?
> 
> Cheers, Marc


We'll take cash on day go to camp ground I'm NOT POSTING ADDRESS OF PROPERTY OR DIRECTIONS

----------


## Steelisreal

> We'll take cash on day go to camp ground I'm NOT POSTING ADDRESS OF PROPERTY OR DIRECTIONS


Hi @Harryg, 
Completely understand not posting the address or directions. 

What sort of time should we aim to be at the campground?

My apologies if any of this information has been posted previously. I have tried to find out as much as I can from reading through the threads relating to the shoot.

Thanks again,
Marc

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Ring me when you get down here 028 4031073

----------

